# Who's Sandbox is it really??



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

LOl... i just had to laugh ... it just wouldn't be nearing hunting season if I didn't have to listen to people complain about other people... especially when they really aren't that different to start with... minus zip codes... and maybe the color they need to wear during deer season (red for you blue platers.. still makes me chuckle).

But I hope everyone has a great year afield and remembers a little common courtesy and common sense goes a long way no matter what your license plate looks like.

Remember, we are all sportsman out there... and sometimes it may be easier to compare differences rather than similarities... but we all share the same tradition... a love of the outdoors.

Cheers
:beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice post! Love it red....we haven't been able wear red for a number of years but that's okay nodak kid. Best of luck to everyone and enjoy our great outdoors responsibly.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

i knew i would find someone to correct me...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

not correcting you just getting you up to date! :lol: like we just did a few years ago on the red to orange thing 8)


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> LOl... i just had to laugh ... it just wouldn't be nearing hunting season if I didn't have to listen to people complain about other people... especially when they really aren't that different to start with... minus zip codes... and maybe the color they need to wear during deer season (red for you blue platers.. still makes me chuckle).
> 
> But I hope everyone has a great year afield and remembers a little common courtesy and common sense goes a long way no matter what your license plate looks like.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Honestly! I did jump into the other posts tangent about NR issues, but it was just a too comical to leave alone. :lol:

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...the local residents that I've met over the last decade on my annual trips to ND are second to none. Can't remember a single time when a local was actually rude to us. Sure we've been turned down a time or two when we asked for hunting permission, but it's always been done with class. And a time or two when one of our party had vehicle trouble, the local residents were right there to help out. One small town mechanic kept his shop open pretty late one night for one of our guys just so he could get out hunting the next day, which was the last day of his stay in ND. I have a bunch of examples like that.

So northdakotakid and others...I do appreciate what you all have there, and I respect your opinions...provided their offered in a civil fashion. When some unsuspecting newbie gets the crap bashed out of him for asking a simple question, I will continue to defend them. I think that's fair :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its my sandbox.

And the cat poops here, so beware!


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice post; however, I wouldn't say that we're ALL sportsmen, but it does sound good. Differences can run deep and going Oprah on the matter doesn't change that.

Just my opinion.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Going Oprah?

The intent of this post is to slow down the issue of residents vs nonresidents... young vs old... whatever your issues might be with the guy/gal typing on the other end of the connection.

Every year, starting about now, lines are drawn and this site gets into a huge uproar over seemingly petty issues... which then turn into the same old arguements that have occurred over and over again.

As mentioned above, this post is a reminder to put those issues into context... I will agree with you that not everyone is a sportsman but I would venture to say that they are by far the majority.

Take it for what it is worth... leave what you can't use.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

MINE...all MINE

But I don't mid sharing it a bit.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

The R vs NR thing makes me chuckle, as do most of these types of conflicts. Most of us on sites like this generally love the outdoors and look forword to the fall. During this years legistlative session it was all "We sportsmen need to stick together" or "Without members in (pick a lobby) we will loose our rights". In a few short months it's the bow hunters crowing about those darn pheasant hunters ruining my hunt or those darn NR's are invading all the good spots or those darn outfitters and rich out of staters are leasing up the land. It's always someone elses fault if a hunt doesn't fulfill your expectations. Makes me laugh. :lol: How about just realizing that not every hunt will be great and it's just being out there that is the important part. I don't care what color the plate is on the truck, follow the rules, be respectful, and have a good hunt. Don't worry so much about what the other guy is doing. :beer:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Bug Guy said:


> The R vs NR thing makes me chuckle, as do most of these types of conflicts. Most of us on sites like this generally love the outdoors and look forword to the fall. During this years legistlative session it was all "We sportsmen need to stick together" or "Without members in (pick a lobby) we will loose our rights". In a few short months it's the bow hunters crowing about those darn pheasant hunters ruining my hunt or those darn NR's are invading all the good spots or those darn outfitters and rich out of staters are leasing up the land. It's always someone elses fault if a hunt doesn't fulfill your expectations. Makes me laugh. :lol: How about just realizing that not every hunt will be great and it's just being out there that is the important part. I don't care what color the plate is on the truck, follow the rules, be respectful, and have a good hunt. Don't worry so much about what the other guy is doing. :beer:


Very well put. The local residents that we've come to know over the years have as many bad stories about resident "hunters" as non-residents. Being disrespectful and inconsiderate has no ties to which state you come from...it's all about your personal ethics and beliefs. Our group of NR's is headed up by a 75 year old who is a native of SW North Dakota. If we ever got out of line, we would not be back...simple as that. :wink:


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm always willing to share provided everyone respects each other. Even if I'm in a spot first(which is usually the case since I love getting out early)I'll ask someone to join us, etc. I had a hell of a time turkey hunting this year with other hunters blatantly encroaching on a bird I was set up on before them. Most fowlers are a notch above turkey hunters IMNSHO.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I miss using "RED"

Good luck to all this season it should be better than average!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Honestly over the years, I have had more problems with R than NR. Especially pheasant hunting. I have had several R see me and my party hunting a field and still get out on the other end and try hunting it before we get to the end. Which makes for a very unsafe situation. We just packed up and went elsewhere. I am not going to get shot by some idiot who is that greedy to get a bird.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Same here Wburns. The usual event is by a local guy/guys that think that just because they live in the area, that I won't mind if they hunt. Even if my posted signs say no hunting without written permission. I guess english is a foreign language for some. My favorite experience was three years ago and I will never forget it. It just happen to be pheasant hunters during rifle season. I have a great piece of ground in tall crp with three sloughs and 15 acres of trees. Lots of game. I just happen to be sitting in my stand hunting deer when I see two suburbans pull up on the far side of the property and stop. A group of 5 hunters and two dogs emerge from the vehicles and the huddle ensues. I am thinking they are going to hunt the property to the south of me, but they send the dogs onto my land. At this point I am forced to get down from my stand and walk over to them. They see me coming and stop walking. As I get within shouting distance the "leader" of the pack yells at me " what the (insert explative) I was doing there and to get the (insert explative) out of their hunting area. I calmly walk up and ask him his name. This individual then restates his eloquently constructed questions. I ask him if he has permission to hunt here. He states that he does (with attitude). I then ask to see the permission slip signed by the owner. At this point even his dull mind is beginging to catch on. He says he called the owner last night and got permission. I told him that I highly doubt he tried to contact the owner at all. He then asks me how the (insert explative) I could know that. Then I dropped the big one and told him that I AM THE OWNER! The look on his face and the rest of the party was priceless. :lol: I then proceeded right past him and wrote down the plate numbers of the vehicles and the descriptions of the dogs and the party members. I then informed him that he and his party really needed to vacate the premesis immediately or I would call the sheriff. As they were gathering to leave I also informed him that I would definately be calling the warden and providing him with all their information. I haven't seen them since. No surprise there. Having issues like this is rare on my place, which is good. 99% of the guys I deal with are great. Unfortunately there are always a few party wreckers. Each season has different things. R/NR has nothing to do with it. I wonder what this year will bring..........


----------



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bug Guy said:


> Same here Wburns. The usual event is by a local guy/guys that think that just because they live in the area, that I won't mind if they hunt. Even if my posted signs say no hunting without written permission. I guess english is a foreign language for some. My favorite experience was three years ago and I will never forget it. It just happen to be pheasant hunters during rifle season. I have a great piece of ground in tall crp with three sloughs and 15 acres of trees. Lots of game. I just happen to be sitting in my stand hunting deer when I see two suburbans pull up on the far side of the property and stop. A group of 5 hunters and two dogs emerge from the vehicles and the huddle ensues. I am thinking they are going to hunt the property to the south of me, but they send the dogs onto my land. At this point I am forced to get down from my stand and walk over to them. They see me coming and stop walking. As I get within shouting distance the "leader" of the pack yells at me " what the (insert explative) I was doing there and to get the (insert explative) out of their hunting area. I calmly walk up and ask him his name. This individual then restates his eloquently constructed questions. I ask him if he has permission to hunt here. He states that he does (with attitude). I then ask to see the permission slip signed by the owner. At this point even his dull mind is beginging to catch on. He says he called the owner last night and got permission. I told him that I highly doubt he tried to contact the owner at all. He then asks me how the (insert explative) I could know that. Then I dropped the big one and told him that I AM THE OWNER! The look on his face and the rest of the party was priceless. :lol: I then proceeded right past him and wrote down the plate numbers of the vehicles and the descriptions of the dogs and the party members. I then informed him that he and his party really needed to vacate the premesis immediately or I would call the sheriff. As they were gathering to leave I also informed him that I would definately be calling the warden and providing him with all their information. I haven't seen them since. No surprise there. Having issues like this is rare on my place, which is good. 99% of the guys I deal with are great. Unfortunately there are always a few party wreckers. Each season has different things. R/NR has nothing to do with it. I wonder what this year will bring..........


Aren't you allowed to shoot trespassers in ND? How about a solid gun butt to the jaw? Or perhaps 8 flat tires? Bug Guy, you're a better man than I.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

NJ, I was definately not pleased with the situation, but at that point I was outnumbered 6 to one. I've been in enough skuffles to know, thems not good odds. However, acting just as disrespectful would only have turned the tables and painted me the bad guy. This way the problem was solved, permanantly and without adding to the stupidity level already in place. As far as the tresspassers in ND, it is far better to take them to court and leave them sitting on the bench for the next years season. That hits'em harder than any gun butt could. Besides, why waste the ammo, you can't fix stupid. 8)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great Post Bug Guy. My family has a farm in the DL area and we get hit numerous times with the same story. We talked to the landowner last night, or it isn't posted. It has been hunters from several states and also numerous incidents with locals too. It only takes a bit of time and courtesy to simply ask for permission from the landowner, nothing can get me too worked up, but when somebody tries to BS through a sticky situation by lying. :******: :******: :******: Great job on your handling the whole deal.


----------



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

BG, Your way was definitely the right way to handle it. If it were me who trespassed and I were given the choice of a good ***-kicking instead of a fine and lost license......you know which one I'd take.....and I wouldn't whine about it either(the bruises, that is LOL).


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

not sure where my question is going to go but are NR students living in ND allowed to partake in the enjoyment of the "sandbox" without troubles because i guess i just haven't seen to much about these people on the site? been here for 3 years an wish i could stay the rest of my life! (ND that is)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

drakespanker12 said:


> not sure where my question is going to go but are NR students living in ND allowed to partake in the enjoyment of the "sandbox" without troubles because i guess i just haven't seen to much about these people on the site? been here for 3 years an wish i could stay the rest of my life! (ND that is)


Buy a pickup with nd plates . Then nobody even thinks twice. Don't ask me how I know.

BTW, I'm the best of both worlds, sota res who lives in fargo


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> drakespanker12 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure where my question is going to go but are NR students living in ND allowed to partake in the enjoyment of the "sandbox" without troubles because i guess i just haven't seen to much about these people on the site? been here for 3 years an wish i could stay the rest of my life! (ND that is)
> ...


Oh my, a blue plater in disguise....even worse. :wink:


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bug Guy, Here is my plate. If you see me on your posted land without asking kick my azz I deserve it. I came to your awesome state last yr for the first time and it was nothing short of spectactular! I can't wait to come back in Oct. Very nice people and the hunting wasn't bad either. We stopped and asked a farmer that was loading grain into a truck about hunting a pothole and he said he didn't own that land but he could show us a good spot. He stopped what he was doing loaded 3 kids in his truck and told us to follow him. Probably drove 4 or 5 miles and showed us a good spot to hunt. Gave us his ph number and told us to call him and let him know how we did. I don't think that would happen here in NC. (he did want to talk awhile and we were itchin to go hunt lol)


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Labman, Nice photo. Obviously it was a good day. I like to see hunters have a good hunt. 99% of the hunters I deal with are great people, but as I said before, there are always those few party wreckers. Kicking butts is not something I believe in. Honest dealings between adults is something different. I don't hold grudges and deal with each person honestly and with respect until they show me they don't deserve it. Your experience in ND is typical around my area. If asked with respect and courtesy, the landowners like to see folks have a good time. However, they may not give permission for a variety of reasons. Thank you for the positive post.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

cgreeny said:


> Great Post Bug Guy. My family has a farm in the DL area and we get hit numerous times with the same story. We talked to the landowner last night, or it isn't posted. It has been hunters from several states and also numerous incidents with locals too. It only takes a bit of time and courtesy to simply ask for permission from the landowner, nothing can get me too worked up, but when somebody tries to BS through a sticky situation by lying. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: Great job on your handling the whole deal.


That happened to my Dad and me several times when I was a kid, the trespassers would say they had stopped and talked to the owner before...and Dad would always say of the owner (himself) "He sure is a big guy, isn't he? Must be at least 6'5" and weigh what, 300 pounds?" Every time the trespasser would agree that he was at least that big, if not bigger...at which point my 5'3" tall Dad would call BS and identify himself as the landowner, and would they kindly get their lying arses the he77 off our land!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gildog said:


> and Dad would always say of the owner (himself) "He sure is a big guy, isn't he? Must be at least 6'5" and weigh what, 300 pounds?" Every time the trespasser would agree that he was at least that big, if not bigger...at which point my 5'3" tall Dad would call BS and identify himself as the landowner, and would they kindly get their lying arses the he77 off our land!


Some people have some serious stones I guess to pull that.

Seriously though, I don't understand trespassing. What fun is hunting if you're looking over your shoulder all the time? I have a hard enough time the way it is with nonposted land and this.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> I have a hard enough time the way it is with nonposted land and this.


same here, I would still feel awkward if i didnt call the landowner


----------

